# New Camera



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I broke down and got a good camera. A Canon Rebel xti SLR 10.1 mp
I also got a zoom, that almost cost the price of the camera.
Lets hope for better pictures. Yes, this idiot took a picture of his new camera


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I, too, have the xti. I've had it about 4 months. The resolution is outstanding. I don't know what you were using before but if it wasn't an slr you're going to really like the xti....you'd probably like it anyway.

Now I'm saving for a lens-ring flash and a really good macro lens.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Can you recomend a good macro lens? I know nothing about cameras.
I am a point and shoot ametaur


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, nice camera! I broke down and bought a easyshare by Kodak....which is probably a fraction of your cost. Enjoy!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

jeffzhear, I had an Easyshare z740. it takes great photos.
I am trying to teach myself basic photography. This should help.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*camera and lens*

I started out with a pentax SLR years ago, and have had three different models. The first got stolen. Beekeeping has gotten me interested in taking pictures again. Just got a pentax 50mm f-4 macro and ring flash. I found them both on ebay. This is my second picture. I used a 2X converter (lens doubler) behind the lens for this and the other picture. First one was posted last week as "my first attempt...."


----------

